# mf 1150



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Saw a mf 1150 advertise for sale in oz ,never even new mf had v8 that early, what were they like,this one for sale for 4000 oz dollars . I see on the spec on them they were 14000 us.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Just sold my last MF 1155. Good tractor in their day, and lots of power. 1150 must have been the previous model.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Carcajou funny thing people go made over the inter v8s, not so much the mfs if I had the spare cash I would buy it lot cheaper than the inters. I am red at heart but mf red close to international. The 1150 looks like a 185 on steroids talk later


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

MF in the day owned Perkins so used just about every Perkins made, including the V8. Perkins was sold by MF which was a business decision I struggle to understand. Had a home or two, and is now owned by Cat. Tell a Caterpillar fan that their FEL has a Perkins and you buy an argument, But it is fun though Cat put "Cat" on the rocker cover which keeps the Cat aficionados happy in their mind.


----------

